# Confused



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey guys I setup my 75g a week ago. When I set it up I used a Whisper HOB made for 60g that had been running on my 125 with reds for about 2 months with the same filters. So I figured that I had a good start because I had establish BB. I also put on there a Whisper HOB 40g with a new filter pad. So it's been running for 1 week. At first I only had 2 small dovi in there then about 3 nights ago I added 10 neons and removed the dovi. I also added about 5 gals worth of water from my 125 on Sat. when I did a waterchange. Tonight I tested my params and got as follows.

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 5
PH:8 (All my tanks are at 7.8-8.0)

Anyway I figured that the tank was good to go. So I went upstairs and removed the AC70 that was running on my Rhoms 30g and added it to the 75g, I then grabbed my Rhom and tossed him in bucket and added about 3 cups worth of tank water from the new tank to his bucket. After about 2 mins I got impatient and figured that everything was ready and close enough so I just tossed him in there. He seemed a bit stressed but still looked alright. Well after about 2 hours in there I look over and he's breathing really heavy and standing on his head. So I grab a net to move him and then he begins standing on his tail. I did add prime when I first setup the tank so it shouldn't be chlorine. Anyway this freaked me out a bit so I added a capful of prime and tossed the Rhom back into the 30g. He seems to be doing alright, but we'll see in the morning.

Any ideas what happened? Do you think that some of the BB died because of lack of waste and maybe the tank is cycling again? What should my params be when the tank has fully been cycled? Honestly I normally just let a tank run for about 3 weeks with random fish then add my piranha.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If it happened that fast, I would guess that it is probably just shock from the move -- seems like everything else is in check, but I'd feed lightly and keep an eye on things for a couple weeks.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I already moved him back to his 30g. The standing on his head and tail made me concerned that I would wake up and he'd be floating. I think that I may just give him another week before I move him. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Parameters look fine to me...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

That's what I thought. It looked like more than stress. I don't know I've never seen him act like that before and I've moved him twice already.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Should I move him back into the 75g or just wait a few more days?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I would have just left him in there in the first place... it doesn't sound too far off from what a fish acts like when it is dropped into a new tank.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I've just never had one do that to me before.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn your having a heck of a time with that rhom. I'd wait a few days now if you haven't already moved him back. Don't wanna move him bunch in one day if you can avoid it. Drip him next time case pH is off between tanks & switch him earlier in the day so you can keep a eye on him.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe try to observe an ammonia spike, then wait for it to drop on its own, then try re-adding after... Maybe the cycle never even started?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I sat him down and had a talk with him at about midnight. I tossed him in the tank and he appears to be doing fine this morning. Still hiding but not on his head or breathing heavy. I checked the pH of his tank and it was about 7.9 which is right about where the new tank was. That's why I didn't drip him, plus the temps were literally exact.

I figured that the tank was cycled because I did have actual Fluval BioMax in the HOB that was on the 125 that I had running for 2 months. Plus I "thought" that the various fish that I had in there would give off enough bioload to feed the BB.

Either way he survived the night. Which to me says that he was just stressed out when I moved him. I will say that we did have a nice little battle to net him out of the 30g.


----------

